# Anyone build the AMT Mr. Speed Studebaker?



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I picked up the nice reissue... pretty cool kit. Oddly, I have not found much online about the model.

I may or may not have screwed the body up... you have to chop the top to do Mr. Speed. I wasn't real happy with my chop job (plus the clear parts don't fit well). So, I puttied over and sanded away all the window molding and trim around the front pillars. I decided to go for a very smooth, filled, look. I also filled in some body panels and the fuel cap door... If this doesn't work out I guess I can just get a second kit and start over. I have somewhere a resin bullet nose body that I can put on the spare chassis...


----------



## Peatbog (Dec 2, 2013)

I have another version of the same car I am working on. Actually, I started in September, did the body work, but haven't gotten back to it yet. 

There are lines inside the rear of the roof to show where to cut. I cut so the roof was a little tall on both the rear and front pillars. Then I put in the glass and filed down everything a little at a time while refitting the glass over and over until it all fit right. Then I glued on the roof and puttied it up. This picture also shows the radiused rear wheel wells and molded in front.

Chopping the top works out well, just don't take off too much to start, and work it in slowly while continually setting on the roof and fitting it with the glass.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Too bad they didn't mold a different body so you didn't have to do a roof modification - at least they scribed some lines to follow. I have this reissue, looking forward to your wip photos.


----------

